
What does [-] mean?  I've started seeing it next to comments - atsaloli
I&#x27;ve started seeing [-] next to comments. What does this mean?  Is this the downvote function?
======
0x54MUR41
As announced on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073675),
that sign means you can collapse comments in thread.

------
_RPM
Have you tried clicking it? You should try and report back your results.

~~~
gonvaled
Why? If he is afraid that it is downvoting, and he has nothing to downvote ...

~~~
krapp
downvotes (edit: votes in general) are reversible now too.

~~~
gonvaled
Armed with that information, I will click around everything that catches my
eye!

~~~
krapp
That's the true hacker spirit!

------
mpeg
Used to close a comment thread for more user-friendly browsing

~~~
atsaloli
Thank you!

------
butz
Title tag could clear most of confusion. Upvote has it.

